# Ladies - welches Rad für den Winter?



## Aninaj (8. November 2016)

Mich treibt aktuell folgende Frage um:

Mit welchem (was für ein) Rad bestreitet ihr im Winter eure Touren?

Mir steht aktuell ein EN/AM Fully zur Verfügung und ein FR-HT. Ersteres will ich eigentlich nicht durch den Winter jagen, da Nässe und Matsch den Lagern zu schaffen macht. Der große Putzer bin ich auch nicht  Das FR HT fährt sich super auf Trails runter, aber damit im Winter die Forstautobahn unsicher zu machen  ist irgendwie nicht so dolle. Dafür ist es ja auch nicht konzipiert gewesen  

Hab mal ne Umfrage gemacht (wollte ich schon immer mal ). Falls keine Antwortmöglichkeit paßt, wählt vielleicht das naheliegendste aus und schreibt vielleicht noch ein paar Details dazu.


----------



## Bettina (8. November 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Mit welchem (was für ein) Rad bestreitet ihr im Winter eure Touren?


Die Frage ist grammatikalisch nicht richtig 
Auf mein HT (fr glaube ich) kommen Spikes für vereiste Bedingungen, auch für den Weg zur Arbeit.
Das Fatbike freut sich auf Matsch und Schnee 
Wenn es geht fahr ich mit dem normalen Starrbike zur Arbeit, dem ist sowieso alles egal 
Und trocken kann es ja auch mal sein, dann darf das Fully wieder raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (8. November 2016)

ganzjährig Touren-Fully : ich wähle meine Strecken im Winter einfach etwas anders , mehr Forststrasse , weniger Trails, je nach Wetterbedingungen 
Bin auch Putzmuffel, mit dem Handfeger wird nach der Tour der Matsch abgekehrt und dann noch mal schnell mit einem alten Handtuch nachgewischt : fertig


----------



## sommerfrische (8. November 2016)

Bei mir gibt's nichts zu entscheiden, ich habe nur ein Mtb. Ist ein AM-Fully, das trotz meiner Putzmuffeligkeit im Winter nach JEDER Fahrt in die Waschstraße geht. Fahre damit allerdings fast nicht auf Asphalt, um den Salzkontakt zu minimieren.

In der Stadt fahre ich mit meinem Stadtrad (normales altes Trekkingrad ohne Spikes), sofern es die Schneeverhältnisse irgendwie erlauben.


----------



## mtbbee (8. November 2016)

Da Du noch keinen Entschluß gefasst welches neue Fully es sein soll, wird's beim Winterbike ähnlich enden ... Hardtail, Fatbike, HT ... auch da geht's Dir sicher um die Geo und wer will denn im Winter nur Forstwege fahren? Also ich nicht.
Ein gutes Fully hält so manches aus, benötigt  ggf mal neue neue Lager und Tretlager - aber gerade Tretlager brauch jedes Rad unter widrigen Bedingungen öfter als ein Sommerschönwetterrad. Ich baue mir jetzt mal was von Rotor ein und hoffe das das länger hält als Truvativ.
Meine Version: ich fahre mit meinem AluFully 140mm auch zur Arbeit (Shorty/Minion), bei Lust und Laune wie heute auch mal mit dem Fatbike, dann wieder Moppel und Hardtails habe ich keine mehr. Thema Putzen: denke auch wenn ne Schlammschicht drauf ist schadet es dem Rad nicht, ich persönlich sprühe ab und an die Räder ab, genauso wie ich versuche die Autos sauber zu halten -vielleicht nicht ganz so wie die Wohnung aber so ähnlich , saugen geht ja schlecht  ,ist aber kein Beinbruch wenn am Fully Schlamm hängt. Geht eh beim nächsten Sprung von alleine ab.

Mein Tip: entscheide Dich für ein neues Fully/Enduro und nimm Dein altes für den Winter


----------



## murmel04 (8. November 2016)

Nachdem in diesem Jahr Zuwachs in Form eines Fatbikes vorhanden ist, wird dies wahrscheinlich sehr viel Auslauf bekommen.

Wenn es nicht ganz so übel wird ( wie z.b am WE) dann darf auch der Trailfox raus, oder ich bin irgendwo unterwegs und bin der Meinung der Fox wäre besser dafür, weil komfortabler oder leichter....
Wobei er definitiv Ausgehverbot hat, ist bei Schnee und dem daraus entstehender Salzschnodder.
Aber dafür hätte ich noch das Ghost Fully.

Geputzt wird bei mir auch nicht wild, nach der Fahrt zuhause Gartenschlauch, absprühen, trocknen und gut.


----------



## Aninaj (8. November 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Mein Tip: entscheide Dich für ein neues Fully/Enduro und nimm Dein altes für den Winter



naja, mein "Altes" is ja auch noch "Jung"... Und wenn schon ein Winterbike, dann lieber ein HT - mit ner TourenGeo und weniger Federweg.


----------



## scylla (8. November 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> aber damit im Winter die Forstautobahn unsicher zu machen



Gegenfrage: warum fährt frau im Winter Forstautobahnen? 
Machs doch nicht so kompliziert  Fahr einfach Trails und zwar mit dem Rad, mit dem du gerne Trails fährst.
Bei Bedarf Schlammreifen drauf, und nach der Schlammsaison einfach den großen Service machen: gammlige Züge erneuern, Federelemente servicen, Lager prüfen und ggf erneuern. Im Winter hat's ja schließlich auch nur Wetter 

Ich würde gerade bei "anspruchsvollen" Bodenbedingungen kein weniger abfahrtsgeeignetes Rad haben wollen. Eher doch sogar andersrum. Wenn ich irgendwann auf eine gutmütige Geometrie und gescheite Reifen angewiesen bin, dann ist das, wenn's matschig und nass ist!


----------



## sommerfrische (8. November 2016)

Wo wir schon dabei sind ... hat eine der Trail-Expertinnen einen Tipp für einen nicht zu schweren Matsch- und Schnee-tauglichen Reifen? Fahre im Sommer Ground Control und Purgatory (AM Fully s.o.), da geht im Winter aber vielleicht was Besseres.


----------



## scylla (8. November 2016)

Ich fahr am liebsten den Mudking von Conti. "Nicht zu schwer" geht allerdings anders.


----------



## murmel04 (8. November 2016)

Denke das "nicht zu schwer" könnte die Auswahl etwas einschränken.

Hatte schon von Conti den Trail unc Mountainking fand die eigentlich gut.
Auf dem Fox jetzt allerdings Maxxis, highroller und minion.
Denke bei richtig Matsch ist das aber nicht die 1. Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (8. November 2016)

Vorne Magic Mary und hinten den neuen FAT Albert habe ich am Fully, am Enduro vorne Maxxis Shorty und hinten Highroller in Exo Mischung. Diese zweite Kombi fand ich im Sommer bei richtig matschigen, schlammigen Bedingungen in Saalbach (Hochalmtrail ist bei Regen echt tricky) richtig gut. Gewicht ist bei beiden Kombis o.k. 
Wenn Du bei Specialized bleiben willst ist vorne Butcher und hinten Purgatory recht gut und relativ leicht, rutscht aber einen Ticken mehr als die anderen beiden.


----------



## scylla (8. November 2016)

Bei Maxxis und Schwalbe muss man halt im Winter aufpassen, dass man nicht die weichen Mischungen nimmt. 40/42a (Supertacky, Maxxterra, Maxxgrip) und Vertstar härten bei Minusgraden bockhart aus, hat dann nicht nur wenig Grip und unverschämten Rollwiderstand, sondern die Stollen können auch abreißen. Die härteren Mischungen sind dafür bei Nässe auf Steinen und Wurzeln nicht so toll.
Deswegen nehm ich im Winter am liebsten Contireifen mit BlackChilli. Das bleibt auch bei Kälte noch geschmeidig und hat immer Grip.


----------



## lucie (8. November 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> naja, mein "Altes" is ja auch noch "Jung"... Und wenn schon ein Winterbike, dann lieber ein HT - mit ner TourenGeo und weniger Federweg.



Warum Tourengeo??? Nimm eines mit Wintergeo.


----------



## bajcca (8. November 2016)

Dank @scylla für den Tipp! 
An die Gummimischung bei starker Kälte hab da gar nicht so gedacht, muss aber auch sagen, dass ich bei Minusgraden nicht mehr unterwegs bin. Aber gut zu wissen, falls ich dieses Jahr doch auf die Idee komme


----------



## sommerfrische (8. November 2016)

Danke an euch alle wegen der Reifen-Tipps! Schau ich mir an. Speziellen Dank auch von mir an @scylla. An die Gummimischung hatte ich auch nicht gedacht, und ich bin tatsächlich auch bei Minusgraden unterwegs.


----------



## wildbiker (8. November 2016)

Sommerrad Ion16 eingemottet, fahr mein Argon AM Gates am liebsten im Winter und vorallem bei Schnee, sobalds wieder aus der Werkstatt zurück ist...Bereifung, hm.. normale billig Contis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (8. November 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich fahr am liebsten den Mudking von Conti. "Nicht zu schwer" geht allerdings anders.


Und ich fahre am liebsten den Baron vorn und den Baron Projekt hinten, beide in Klebegummimischung, also noch etwas schwerer als der Trailking... den ich aber auch als sehr geeignet halte, mehr Allround eben.

Und ich motte auch kein MtB über Winter ein, im Gegenteil, die rutschigen und - wie ich finde - anspruchsvoll zu fahrenden Trails fordern mein liebstes Bergabrad. Für Fahrten in die Stadt und Arbeitswege habe ich dann einen Winterschlamperich, ein altes Nicolai Starrbike mit nur einem Gang. Aber darum ging es ja nicht.
Ehrlich gesagt kann ich die Argumente des Schonens eines Fullies im Winter (übrigens genauso beim Motorrad) nicht verstehen. Meine Zweiräder werden ganzjährig genutzt und sehen ordentlich aus.
Und MtBs fährt man auch meist nicht länger als 10 Jahre, warum soll ich mich im Winter auf ein langweiliges Rad setzen...
Es sei denn die Fadenstarterin sucht ein gutes Argument für den Kauf eines neuen Hardtails


----------



## Mausoline (8. November 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> .....
> Es sei denn die Fadenstarterin sucht ein gutes Argument für den Kauf eines neuen Hardtails






Tja, ich hab ja auch nur mein Fully und die Wege sind nicht anders als sonst. Salz ist da kaum im Spiel. Putzen nach Bedarf. Dazu kommt hoffentlich noch das Fahren auf trockenem Schnee, da freu ich mich drauf.
Ob ich andere Reifen aufzieh  vielleicht schaff ichs ja noch mir ein paar andere Felgen zuzulegen. Mein altes HT steht auch noch rum, mal sehn, zuerst muss ich mal nach meinen anderen Brettern schauen.


----------



## Aninaj (8. November 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> ..
> Es sei denn die Fadenstarterin sucht ein gutes Argument für den Kauf eines neuen Hardtails





Mein "Problem". Ich habe etwa 10 km Anfahrt zum "Berg". Und die sind im Winter nicht Salzfrei. Weiß nicht, ob ich mein neues Enduro  da durchjagen will..  die letzten Touren (siehe Bilder im Impressionen Thread) hab ich mit dem FR-HT gemacht, aber das hoch fahren ist schon enorm anstrengend damit, weils so kurz ist. Hab bissle Rückenprobleme auf längeren Touren. Werde wohl auch nicht jünger 

Bei uns im Odenwald wird es im Winter sehr matchig. Da es nicht wirklich Schnee gibt (zumindest die letzten Jahre) und der Regen den Boden enorm aufweicht. Da sind die Trails dann nur noch Schlammpfade und werden vom Befahren ja auch nicht besser. Abgesehen davon, dass nur Schlamm auch keinen Spaß macht. Daher war meine Idee die Touren im Odenwald im Winter eher auf Kondition zu fahren und dann eher noch befahrbare Forstwege zu nehmen. Gegen "normale" Touren in der Pfalz spricht ja nix. Letztes Jahr hatte ich ja noch ein XC HT dafür 

Aber aus den Antworten lese ich - alles kann, nix muss


----------



## scylla (8. November 2016)

Hmmm, also in unserem Teil vom Odenwald fährt man grad im Winter besser Trails, weil die Forstpisten die Rückegassen für die Harvester sind und zu 20cm tiefen teilweise unfahrbaren Matschlöchern mutieren


----------



## Aninaj (8. November 2016)

Ich wohne einfach echt falsch


----------



## lucie (9. November 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich wohne einfach echt falsch



Genau, können ja tauschen. Wir haben so zum nächsten wirklichen Berg ca. 120km!!! 

Ich glaube, Du machst Dir einfach zu viele Gedanken. Einfach fahren wie es paßt und es Spaß macht - Freizeit ist keine Wissenschaft!
Einfach genießen und nutzen, egal mit welchem Bike. Jedes Bike ist ein Winterbike. Du mußt Deine Bikes nicht in Watte packen - Schlammpackungen sind medizinisch etabliert und werden immer wieder empfohlen!

Muß aber vielleicht auch mal überlegen, welches Auto ich im Winter fahre...


----------



## scylla (9. November 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich wohne einfach echt falsch



Du bist auf Harvesterschlammpisten neidisch? 
(ich hab ja nicht geschrieben, dass die Trails nicht matschig wären )


----------



## Drahteseli (9. November 2016)

Demnächst kommen die Winterreifen auf meine "Stadtschlampe". Das ist ein älteres HT mit einer 80mm Gabel aktuell noch mit den Rapid Rob, was heute früh aber echt rutschig auf dem Weg zur Arbeit war
Am Wochenende kommen die Kenda Klondike drauf, damit war ich im letzten Jahr ganz gut unterwegs.

Je nach Wetterverhältnissen werde ich damit auch die eine oder andere Tour mit dem HT machen, die Metallpins an den Reifen sorgen für gutes Krafttraining im Winter auch ohne Schnee

Wenn es mal schön schneien sollte oder relativ warm ist werde ich aber bevorzugt mit meinem Enduro Fully fahren, das ist einfach angenehmer.

Das HT kommt einfach nach der Fahrt in den Keller und darf dort abtauen, mit viel Glück wird es bei der Umstellung auf Sommerreifen geputzt.
Das Fully bekommt dann doch des öfteren eine Wäsche, da es mit in die Wohnung kommt.

Ich werde wahrscheinlich über den Winter auch eher auf Forstautobahnen und Asphaltwege ausweichen.
Bei den meisten Trails ist es sehr früh sehr matschig und extrem rutschig


----------



## Bettina (9. November 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Jedes Bike ist ein Winterbike.


Aber genau das ist mein Problem, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.  Dann vielleicht lieber wie Aninaj, ein Rad pro Einsatzzweck


----------



## scylla (9. November 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Aber genau das ist mein Problem, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.  Dann vielleicht lieber wie Aninaj, ein Rad pro Einsatzzweck



die Anzahl der benötigten Räder ist immer = die Anzahl der vorhanden Räder +1
Mit einem Winterrad wird es also leider nicht getan sein. Danach braucht frau dann noch ein Rad für schlammige Winter und eins für schneereiche Winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (9. November 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Genau, können ja tauschen. Wir haben so zum nächsten wirklichen Berg ca. 120km!!!



Jepp, das nennt man dann jammern auf hohem Niveau 



lucie schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Du machst Dir einfach zu viele Gedanken. Einfach fahren wie es paßt und es Spaß macht - Freizeit ist keine Wissenschaft!
> Einfach genießen und nutzen, egal mit welchem Bike. Jedes Bike ist ein Winterbike. Du mußt Deine Bikes nicht in Watte packen - Schlammpackungen sind medizinisch etabliert und werden immer wieder empfohlen!



Das genau ist ja aktuell mein Problem, mit dem HT macht es aktuell keinen Spaß  Für so gemäßigte Touren wie ich sie jetzt eher in der kühlen Jahreszeit fahre, ist es einfach zu kurz. Habe schon überlegt einfach einen zweiten Rahmen ne Nummer größer zu nehmen. Im Winter dann den größeren Rahmen und im Sommer wieder zurück auf den kleineren Rahmen bauen. So habe ich immer was zu bauen und kein weiteres Rad rumstehen 



scylla schrieb:


> Du bist auf Harvesterschlammpisten neidisch?
> (ich hab ja nicht geschrieben, dass die Trails nicht matschig wären )



jaja, wer zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 



Bettina schrieb:


> Aber genau das ist mein Problem, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.  Dann vielleicht lieber wie Aninaj, ein Rad pro Einsatzzweck







scylla schrieb:


> die Anzahl der benötigten Räder ist immer = die Anzahl der vorhanden Räder +1
> Mit einem Winterrad wird es also leider nicht getan sein. Danach braucht frau dann noch ein Rad für schlammige Winter und eins für schneereiche Winter.



Wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht


----------



## lucie (9. November 2016)

Wir leiden schon ganz schön an einem Luxusproblem...


----------



## murmel04 (9. November 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Wir leiden schon ganz schön an einem Luxusproblem...



Kommt immer darauf an wie Frau" richtigen Berg" definiert.
Für richtigen Berg muss ich auch schon einiges fahren, z.b in die Rhön, oder Taunus wäre dann das nächst gelegene.

Noch mehr Berg sind dann deutlich mehr als 120km


----------



## mtbbee (9. November 2016)

Und wer will schon Berge - Mittelgebirge sind anstrengender zu fahren   ... ich war heute glücklich mit meinem Arbeitsweg


----------



## scylla (9. November 2016)

Ihr habt ja schön kurze Wege!
Von uns aus müssen wir gute 400km bin in die richtigen Berge fahren 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Das genau ist ja aktuell mein Problem, mit dem HT macht es aktuell keinen Spaß  Für so gemäßigte Touren wie ich sie jetzt eher in der kühlen Jahreszeit fahre, ist es einfach zu kurz. Habe schon überlegt einfach einen zweiten Rahmen ne Nummer größer zu nehmen. Im Winter dann den größeren Rahmen und im Sommer wieder zurück auf den kleineren Rahmen bauen. So habe ich immer was zu bauen und kein weiteres Rad rumstehen



Und weil man dann nicht die schönen Anbauteile im Schlamm verkratzen mag, muss man an den zweiten Rahmen natürlich noch ein paar günstige andere Anbauteile organisieren. Und außerdem lieber einen 9fach Antrieb, weil der bei Dreck länger hält und weniger kostet. Und dann noch einen anderen Laufradsatz, damit man die Reifen nicht tauschen muss. Schwups steht ein Zweit-Hardtail da 
(Eigentlich ja sowieso keine schlechte Idee, dann hat frau auch im Sommer immer eins zum fahren, auch wenn das andere mal reparaturbedürftig ist)
>>Werbung an
Eaven-Cycles, der Cotic-Importeur, hat übrigens grad die Preise gesenkt, die BFe oder Soul 27,5 in S sind schön lang und außerdem zinkphosphatbeschichtet gegen Korrosion (was die On-Ones nicht sind) 
<<Werbung aus


----------



## lucie (9. November 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja schön kurze Wege!
> Von uns aus müssen wir gute 400km bin in die richtigen Berge fahren



Für die wirklich richtigen Berge fahren wir >600km. Zu einigen Mittelgebirgen haben wir eben so um die 120 bis 250/300km. Die höchste Erhebung in unmittelbarer Nähe weist stolze 3xxm üNN auf, rundherum Landwirtschaft, kaum Wald, dafür aber auch keine Harvester.


----------



## Aninaj (9. November 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> >>Werbung an
> Eaven-Cycles, der Cotic-Importeur, hat übrigens grad die Preise gesenkt, die BFe oder Soul 27,5 in S sind schön lang und außerdem zinkphosphatbeschichtet gegen Korrosion (was die On-Ones nicht sind)
> <<Werbung aus



Geht der 27,5"er Rahmen auch mit 26" Rädern zu fahren? Wenn ne langhubige Gabel reingebaut wird, sollte das kein Problem sein, oder? Schließlich ist der ja bis 100mm runter freigegeben - nur mal so rein theoretisch betrachtet 



lucie schrieb:


> Für die wirklich richtigen Berge fahren wir >600km. Zu einigen Mittelgebirgen haben wir eben so um die 120 bis 250/300km. Die höchste Erhebung in unmittelbarer Nähe weist stolze 3xxm üNN auf, rundherum Landwirtschaft, kaum Wald, dafür aber auch keine Harvester.



Okay, @lucie du definierst was "wirklich richtige" Berge sind und machst dann ne Umfrage, wer wie weit in die richtigen Berge fahren muss  Sonst kann ja jeder behaupten er hätte den weitesten Weg


----------



## scylla (9. November 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Geht der 27,5"er Rahmen auch mit 26" Rädern zu fahren? Wenn ne langhubige Gabel reingebaut wird, sollte das kein Problem sein, oder? Schließlich ist der ja bis 100mm runter freigegeben - nur mal so rein theoretisch betrachtet



@aju fährt das 27,5er BFe mit 26'' Rädern und einer 150mm Sektor (ebenfalls 26''). Ich bin auf seinem Rad auch schon draufgesessen. Hat sich total ok angefühlt, Tretlagerhöhe ist auch mit 26'' hoch genug.


----------



## lucie (9. November 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Okay,
> 
> @lucie du definierst was "wirklich richtige" Berge sind und machst dann ne Umfrage, wer wie weit in die richtigen Berge fahren muss  Sonst kann ja jeder behaupten er hätte den weitesten Weg



Ich behaupte ja nicht, den weitesten Weg zu haben und es interessiert mich auch nicht, wer es wie weit zum Beispiel in die Alpen oder die Anden hat. Aber über 10km Anfahrtsweg zu einem "Berg" (kann jede für sich selbst definieren, was sie darunter versteht) denke ich gar nicht erst nach. Da würde ich liebend gern auch mit einem SC Chameleon in S mit OR-Länge von ca. 55,5 hincruisen (wurde leider geklaut).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (9. November 2016)

Ich schrieb ja auch "Problem"  - Ich versuche es mal so zu formulieren: Es gibt Menschen, die haben eine Passion und es gibt Menschen die machen das was eben grad am leichtesten geht. Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass z.B. scyllas Passion das Mountainbiken ist. Wer bei jedem Wetter so viel Zeit auf dem MTB verbringt, der macht das, weil er/sie es liebt. Klingt bei dir auch ein wenig so, nur dass du blöderweise in der falschen Ecke für deine Leidenschaft wohnst.

Ich fahre auch schon immer Rad, aber eben immer das, was grad am leichtesten geht - soll heißen, ich würde mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mountainbiken, wenn die "Berge" nicht so nah wären. Vorher bin ich z.B. hauptsächlich Rennrad gefahren, weil die Umgebung das eher hergegeben hat, obwohl ich näher an den "echten Bergen" gewohnt habe (aber immer noch zu weit weh um mal eben hin zu radln). Im Winter Rennrad geht allerdings gar nicht, da frier ich sowas von auf dem Rad fest  Und aktuell  (5 - 8Grad) gehts mir auf dem MTB leider auch nicht viel besser. Vielleicht ist das hier auch nur ein Versuch mich zu motivieren auch im Winter die 10km hin und zurück zu fahren und ich bilde mir ein, dass ich das mit einem "neuen" Rad besser kann als mit dem schon vorhanden.  

Aber das mit deinem Rad tut mir leid, das ist echt


----------



## Votec Tox (9. November 2016)

Kann Dich gut verstehen, daß Du zu Deinen Hausbergen hinradeln möchtest, das mache ich ebenso, bei uns sind es zu jedem Hausberg immer ziemlich exakt 7 km, mache das oft mit meinem Demo (verstellbare Sattelstütze und 1x11), kann dies nur wärmstens  empfehlen , da wird Einem warm und 5-8 Grad sind kein Problem mehr, zur Not den FF-Helm aufsetzen, dann frierst Du bestimmt micht mehr 
Aber ich radel auch leidenschaftlich gern auf unpassenden Rädern und nicht auf denen, die es mir leicht machen 
Du bekommst doch nun ein neues, schönes Fullie, nimm das, damit macht doch - zumindest wenn es neu ist - alles viel Spaß. Oder kauf Dir ein neues Hardtail dazu, denn ich glaube wirklich, daß Du Dich damit motivieren möchtest und das ist doch auch völlig legitim.


----------



## Aninaj (9. November 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Kann Dich gut verstehen, daß Du zu Deinen Hausbergen hinradeln möchtest, das mache ich ebenso, bei uns sind es zu jedem Hausberg immer ziemlich exakt 7 km, mache das oft mit meinem Demo (verstellbare Sattelstütze und 1x11), kann dies nur wärmstens  empfehlen , da wird Einem warm und 5-8 Grad sind kein Problem mehr, zur Not den FF-Helm aufsetzen, dann frierst Du bestimmt micht mehr



Haha, ich seh die Leute schon gucken, wenn ich da durch die Altstadt mit FF durchfahre  Aber mein Problem ist nicht das Frieren vor dem warm werden, sondern das Frieren nach dem warm geworden sein  Also was ich sagen will: Mir ist im allgmeinen nach 5 min warm und nach spätestens 20 min bin ich verschwitzt. Wenn ich also bei meinem Hausberg ankomme, bin ich schon halbgar. Das ist noch okay, weil dann geht's hoch und dann bin ich spätestens oben ganz gar. Ich darf aber nicht anhalten, sonst wirds sofort kalt. Oben wechsel ich meist die Klamotten und für runter gehts halbwegs. Auf dem Rückweg wirds dann aber schnell wieder feucht und am Ende immer kalt. Da hilft dann nur ne winddichte Jacke, die aber wiederum zu mehr Wärmestau führt, die wieder zu mehr ... na und so weiter. Weil ich dann meist auch etwas k.o. bin, kommt die Wärmeregulierung noch schlechter damit klar und dann werden die 10km verdammt lang und wenn dann das Rad auch noch etwas "schwierig" zu fahren ist.. *jammer modus wieder aus* 



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Aber ich radel auch leidenschaftlich gern auf unpassenden Rädern und nicht auf denen, die es mir leicht machen
> Du bekommst doch nun ein neues, schönes Fullie, nimm das, damit macht doch - zumindest wenn es neu ist - alles viel Spaß. Oder kauf Dir ein neues Hardtail dazu, denn ich glaube wirklich, daß Du Dich damit motivieren möchtest und das ist doch auch völlig legitim.



Ein neues Rad möchte ich eigentlich nicht kaufen, da kein Platz und das neue Enduro gabs auch ned umsonst. Aber die Idee einen zweiten Rahmen zum tauschen und basteln schwirrt noch rum. Mal schauen.

Laut (bisheriger) Umfrage fahren die meisten im Winter ein AM/Touren Rad, 33% als HT und 44% als Fully, oder nen Fatbike. Aber sowas kommt mir nicht ins Haus


----------



## scylla (9. November 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> mache das oft mit meinem Demo



Das ist jetzt aber mal wirklich krass 
Und ich hab mal geglaubt, mein Mann sei verrückt, als der unter den ungläubig entsetzten Blicken der gesamten Liftschlange ein Demo satte 50 Höhenmeter den Berg hochgetreten hat, um das letzte Stück der Abfahrt nochmal zu fahren 

@Aninaj dein "Problem" mit der tretunfreunlichen Geo kann ich aktuell gut verstehen. Ich kann mein altes HT auch nicht mehr fahren ohne mich darüber aufzuregen wie unbequem ich darauf sitze, seit ich mich ans neue gewöhnt habe, das für mich einfach viel gemütlicher ist. Vor das neue kam, hatte ich kein Problem damit, war es ja gewohnt. Auf der Abfahrt finde ich es auch nach wie vor gut, aber wenn man immer wieder merkt, dass man ohne Abstriche zu machen entspannter oben ankommen kann, findet man doch immer einen Grund zu Meckern. Ein Glück gibt's grad die niedrigen Preise bei Eaven


----------



## Aninaj (9. November 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber mal wirklich krass



Jetzt musste ich doch noch schauen, was denn ein Demo ist - und alter Schwede. Damit würde ich ganz sicher nicht zu meinem Hausberg radln. Meinen Respekt hast du @Votec Tox 



scylla schrieb:


> Ein Glück gibt's grad die niedrigen Preise bei Eaven



Soso - wie war das mit dem "und führe mich nicht in Versuchung"?


----------



## scylla (10. November 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Soso - wie war das mit dem "und führe mich nicht in Versuchung"?



Für solche Themen fühle ich mich nicht zuständig, da solltest du lieber den örtlichen Pfarrer um Rat bitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (10. November 2016)

@Aninaj : das was du da beschreibst klingt für mich aber eher nach einem Problem mit falscher Bekleidung als nach dem falschen Winterbike - da wäre Abhilfe bestimmt auch günstiger 
Vielleicht beschreibst du mal was du bei 5-8 Grad und welcher Fahrzeit trägst


----------



## Aninaj (10. November 2016)

karmakiller schrieb:


> @Aninaj : das was du da beschreibst klingt für mich aber eher nach einem Problem mit falscher Bekleidung als nach dem falschen Winterbike - da wäre Abhilfe bestimmt auch günstiger



Oh, na wenn das so einfach ist, laß mal hören  - aber stell dich schon mal drauf ein, dass es keine Bekleidung gibt, die das leisten kann, was ich brauche  (und sollte es sie doch bei der NASA geben, dann wäre ein neues Rad sicher günstiger )

Sicher wird das neue Bike das Problem des Frierens nicht verhindern, aber wenn es sich einfacher fahren läßt, bin ich vielleicht

1) insgesamt schneller und damit weniger lange unterwegs - wobei das meine Punkte im WP schmälern würde 
2) weniger ausgepowert und die Wärmeregulierunge gegen Ende funzt besser
3) ist ein gutes Sitzgefühl ja auch ein Wohlfühlfaktor, der das gesamte Befinden optimert


----------



## murmel04 (10. November 2016)

Bevor wir jetzt deinen Kleiderschrank durchforsten, kleine Frage.

Bist normal dann auch so eine Frostbeule, oder nur wenn du mit dem Bike unterwegs bist.


----------



## Aninaj (10. November 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Bist normal dann auch so eine Frostbeule, oder nur wenn du mit dem Bike unterwegs bist.



Wieso denn Frostbeule? Mir wird auf dem Rad sowas von warm, sonst würde ich ja nicht nach 20 min schon halbgar sein 
Sobald ich aber rumsitze und der Kreislauf sich ne Ruhepause gönnt, wird mir leider recht schnell kalt  

Irgendwas is ja immer


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. November 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wieso denn Frostbeule? Mir wird auf dem Rad sowas von warm, sonst würde ich ja nicht nach 20 min schon halbgar sein
> Sobald ich aber rumsitze und der Kreislauf sich ne Ruhepause gönnt, wird mir leider recht schnell kalt


 
Na Prima. Und ich dachte schon, nur mir geht es so. Da kommen mir jetzt schon vollständig vermummte Gestalten mit dem Rad entgegen und ich habe nach spätestens 6 km die Jacke ausgezogen und in den Rucksack gepackt. In Ruhe dann = Frostbeule.

Ach so, ich nehme mein altes Hardtail, jetzt mit Starrgabel, für Winter- und Schlammrunden auf Forstautobahnen und leichten Trails. Und zum Dienst natürlich. Mit Dosenschaltung. Gewaschen wird es im Frühjahr.
Ansonsten, wenn ich "salzfrei" unterwegs sein kann (ja, ich fahre dann mit dem Bike im Auto bis zum Waldrand) kommt entweder das Fully (AM), oder das FR-HT zum Einsatz (beide: Söckchen derzeit Hans Dampf). Das FR-HT lässt sich trotz der fast 16 kg erstaunlich gut bergauf treten, da es eine relativ lange Geo hat, das Fully ist da trotz weniger Gewicht, aber aufgrund der Geo, etwas schlechter. Für das Starrbike und das Fully habe ich noch einen Winterlaufradsatz mit Spikes (also einen, der auf beide Bikes passt). Wenn es viel Eis bzw.mehrfach überfrorener Schnee hat, dann kommt der aufs jeweilige Bike.

Bis zu dem Berg wo man auch Spass haben kann, ist es, wenn ich den teilweise gestreuten Teil der Strecke mit dem Auto überbrücke, noch ca. 15 km. Direkt von Daheim kommen noch 20 km drauf. Von daher...

Luxusproblem, ich hab da noch nen alten Endurorahmen. Das Enduro habe ich bis vor zwei Jahren auch sehr gerne im Winter (und ansonsten bergab) gefahren, es ist halt bergauf ne echte Pest, da vom Oberrohr her sehr kurz. Kann sein, das ich das Bike trotzdem wieder aufbaue und für Wintertouren (ohne Spikes) und bergab (mit Shuttle bergauf) nutze. Es erhöht auf jeden Fall den Trainingseffekt, man setzt mehr Muskelreize mit dem Biest. Hatte da früher Fatal Berts drauf. War ok.


----------



## Lenka K. (10. November 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wieso denn Frostbeule? Mir wird auf dem Rad sowas von warm, sonst würde ich ja nicht nach 20 min schon halbgar sein
> Sobald ich aber rumsitze und der Kreislauf sich ne Ruhepause gönnt, wird mir leider recht schnell kalt


+1
Und die Lösung für die kalte Jahreszeit? Skitouren!
Duck und weg


----------



## murmel04 (10. November 2016)

Also bei mir ist es egal welches Bike ich den Berg hoch trete.
Ich fahr keine 20 hm hoch und mir wird schon warm, ich glaub so kalt kann es gar nicht werden das ich bergauf nicht schwitze ( ok -5 grad war das niedrigste wo ich bis jetzt unterwegs war, niedriger muss auch nicht sein)

Im Moment habe ich aber unter der Jacke (Qisma) auch nur Kurzarmshirt, könnte am WE aber in lang wechseln wenn die Temperaturen Nähe 0 grad liegen.

Mit der Art klamotten fange ich recht spät zu frieren an, meist erst wenn ich schon zuhause bin bzw. im Auto auf dem Heimweg .


----------



## Aninaj (10. November 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Na Prima. Und ich dachte schon, nur mir geht es so. Da kommen mir jetzt schon vollständig vermummte Gestalten mit dem Rad entgegen und ich habe nach spätestens 6 km die Jacke ausgezogen und in den Rucksack gepackt. In Ruhe dann = Frostbeule.



Ha, wußte ich doch, dass ich nicht allein damit bin  Bin auch immer verblüfft in was für dicken Winterjacken die Leute jetzt schon auf dem Rad sitzen. Manche auch mit diesen komischen Gesichtschutzmasken... frag mich immer, was die machen, wenn es wirklich mal kalt wird...



murmel04 schrieb:


> Im Moment habe ich aber unter der Jacke (Qisma) auch nur Kurzarmshirt, könnte am WE aber in lang wechseln wenn die Temperaturen Nähe 0 grad liegen.



Beim normalen täglichen Radln zur Arbeit oder beim Berg hoch fahren? 



murmel04 schrieb:


> Mit der Art klamotten fange ich recht spät zu frieren an, meist erst wenn ich schon zuhause bin bzw. im Auto auf dem Heimweg .



Und warum frierst du? --> weil du naß geschwitzt bist. Die Feuchtigkeit sitzt in den Klamotten und entzieht dem Körper Wärme. So lange du selber Wärme erzeugst (beim Berg hoch fahren) klappt das mit dem warm halten. Aber Naß geschwitzt 10 km übers freie Feld zu fahren - bei 0-5 Grad ist also ne blöde Idee. Zusätzlich zur Auskühlung durch die nassen Klamotten kommt hier noch der Fahrtwind, der gefühlt noch kälter ist als die Luft in Wirklichkeit ist (Windchill). Je schneller ich fahre, desto höher der Windchill, aber die Geschwindigkeit die ich bräuchte um genug Wärme zu produzieren, kann ich gar nicht fahren (da machen die Beine schlapp)  Einigermaßen erträglich ist es mit einer winddichten Jacke - aber eben auch nicht ewig. Na ich probiere einfach noch ein paar weitere Jahre.


----------



## scylla (10. November 2016)

hochfahren -> Synthetik drunter und Merino drüber, ohne Jacke und erst recht nicht mit Membran. Klingt komisch, hilft aber gut wenn man stark schwitzt (ich hab das Problem auch). Das Synthetik gibt die Nässe weiter, das Merino saugt sie auf. Nur mit Synthetik hab ich Bäche an der Haut lang laufen, mit Merino auf der Haut habe ich das nasse Gewebe direkt am Körper und fange direkt an zu frieren wenn ich kurz stehe. Mit der obigen Schichtung ist das Merino klatschnass aber das Synthetik direkt auf der Haut nur ganz leicht feucht, und ich kann auch mal 5min stehen bleiben ohne gleich zu frieren.
runterfahren -> Merino aus (eh klatschnass), Windstopper an (besser: Softshell, Membranen sind nicht so atmungsaktiv)
am Ende der Tour -> evtl nochmal ein trockenes Merinohemdchen aus dem Rucksack holen, Windstopper drüber

so funktioniert das bei mir ganz gut 

Wenn am Ende der Tour dein Kreislauf die Wärmeregulierung nicht mehr packt, könnte eventuell auch ganz banal Essen helfen. Wenn's eh nur noch heim geht, kann man sich auch hemmungslos mit Zuckerzeug vollstopfen.
Bei mir ist das so, dass ich sehr selten beim Radeln friere, aber immer nach der Tour. Da hilft dann auch heiß Duschen und unter die Bettdecke krabbeln nicht, und es ist auch total egal ob es 30°C draußen hat. Was aber immer hilft ist, alles greifbare Süßzeug zu futtern. Scheinbar packt es mein Körper, alle Speicher mehr als leer zu brennen und nicht damit aufzuhören, solange es nötig ist. Aber wenn's nicht mehr nötig ist, merkt man halt, dass nix mehr da ist. Da hilft dann nur auffüllen.
Probier das doch mal. Einfach nach der letzten Abfahrt irgendwelchen "schnellen" Zucker futtern, vielleicht reicht das ja, um den Kreislauf wieder auf Trab zu bringen, damit er wieder "einheizt".


----------



## Chrige (11. November 2016)

Ich fahre eigentlich den ganzen Winter auch bei Minus Temperaturen. Aber ich gebe meinen Vorrednerinnen recht. Ich ziehe beim hochfahren auch möglichst wenig an, da ich auch schon nach 20hm schön warm bin. Und schwitzen kann ich somit auch so gut wie möglich vermeiden. Dann kommt oben einen Windstopper aus dem Rucksack. Meistens reicht dies für die Fahrt runter, da auch ich im Winter auch Trails fahre und somit mich genügend anstrenge. Die (mindestens) 7km zurück nach Hause fahre ich dann einfach noch so schnell, wie es nur geht, um warm zu bleiben. Das üble ist, dass ich oft noch mit meinen Freunden ein Bierchen trinken gehe und danach von der Wärme raus in die Kälte ist dann wirklich ganz übel. Aber wenn ich dann voll in die Pedale trete, kriege ich meist schnell warm. Und sonst friere ich dann halt mal die Zeit bis ich zuhause bin. Zuhause geht es direkt unter die Dusche oder in die Badewanne. Dies reicht meistens für mich. Das mit den Süssigkeiten habe ich noch nie ausprobiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (11. November 2016)

Soll ich den Thread Titel in "Ladies - welche Klamotten für den Winter" umbenennen? 

Aber viele interessante Infos 



scylla schrieb:


> hochfahren -> Synthetik drunter und Merino drüber, ohne Jacke



probier ich in der Kombi mal aus. Allerdings hab ich mit Merino bisher keine so guten Erfahrungen am Oberkörper gemacht - das war immer recht schnell klatschnass.



scylla schrieb:


> runterfahren -> Merino aus (eh klatschnass), Windstopper an (besser: Softshell, Membranen sind nicht so atmungsaktiv)



So ne Softshelljacke is doch eher dicker, oder gibt es da auch ganz dünne? Nehme aktuell meine Regenjacke, da Winddicht, aber die ist natürlich null atmungsaktiv - egal was mir die Verkäufer da im Laden immer erzählen wollen.



scylla schrieb:


> am Ende der Tour -> evtl nochmal ein trockenes Merinohemdchen aus dem Rucksack holen, Windstopper drüber



Windstopper = Softshell = langärmlige Jacke nehme ich an?



scylla schrieb:


> Wenn am Ende der Tour dein Kreislauf die Wärmeregulierung nicht mehr packt, könnte eventuell auch ganz banal Essen helfen.



Ja, das haben ich auch schon festgestellt (auf Rennradrunden ist mir immer der Saft ausgegangen, bis ich das mit dem Essen gerafft habe - leider vermeldet mein Körper keinen Hunger während ich aktiv bin). Daher habe ich immer nen Riegel dabei und esse den auch. Glaube sonst wäre es noch übler. Wobei ich z.b. letzte Woche Probleme hatte den Riegel runterzubekommen.  

Zum Glück soll das Wetter am WE wieder bissle besser werden, da probier ich das alles mal aus (soweit ich entsprechende Klamotten hab - hab keine Softshell, aber könnte eine Hardshell nehmen, die nicht gefüttert ist - oder wäre das nicht so gut?)


----------



## KaetheR (11. November 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> probier ich in der Kombi mal aus. Allerdings hab ich mit Merino bisher keine so guten Erfahrungen am Oberkörper gemacht - das war immer recht schnell klatschnass.



mit Icebreaker habe ich bisher super Erfahrung gemacht. klar die Sachen sind auch nass, aber man merkt es nicht so auf der Haut wie bei anderen Herstellern. Hatte trotz Nässe nie das Gefühl zu frieren.



Aninaj schrieb:


> So ne Softshelljacke is doch eher dicker, oder gibt es da auch ganz dünne?



ich habe verschiedene: von North Face ein recht dünne, die ich dieses Jahr im Sommer in Südtirol und Saalbach dabei hatte. Die ist dicker wie eine Windjacke, aber sehr angenehm zu tragen. Diese Jacke ist aber vom Stoff her nicht so robust. Die von Schöffel ist dicker und fester.
Die Dritte ist auch dicker und mit Fleece drin.


----------



## scylla (11. November 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> So ne Softshelljacke is doch eher dicker, oder gibt es da auch ganz dünne?



Mein Mann hat von Löffler eine "Softshell Light", die ist ziemlich dünn.
Ich hab von Pearl Izumi eine, die vorne relativ dünnes Softshell hat, und am Rücken normalen Stoff, fast schon Mesh. Die reicht mir für bis ca -5°. Wenn's kälter ist, hab ich von Vaude eine recht dicke Softshelljacke.



Aninaj schrieb:


> hab keine Softshell, aber könnte eine Hardshell nehmen, die nicht gefüttert ist - oder wäre das nicht so gut?)



Hardshell ist ja mit Membran. Ich finde, gerade wenn man viel schwitzt, versagen irgendwann alle Membranen, auch die ganz teuren, die als wahnsinnig atmungsaktiv angepriesen werden. Daher nehme ich lieber Softshelljacken ohne Membran. Die schützen nur aufgrund des dichten Gewebes. Das empfinde ich als wesentlich atmungsaktiver und angenehmer. Den Wind halten die genauso gut ab.
Auch im Sommer nehme ich lieber Windjacken ohne Membran. Die kann man im Winter natürlich auch verwenden, nur muss man sich dann darunter etwas mehr "einzwiebeln".

PS: ab unter 10° steckt in meinem Tagestouren-Rucksack auch immer eine günstige klein komprimierbare Daunenjacke von Decathlon. Sobald mal eine etwas längere Pause gemacht wird, ziehe ich die sofort an. Die Mitfahrer haben was zu lachen ("sie haben Kenny getötet" ) und ich hab muckelig warm.


----------



## karmakiller (11. November 2016)

vor allem gibt es (gute) Merinounterwäsche ja auch in verschiedenen Materialstärken - ich schwöre auf die Ortovox-Sachen und habe ärmellose, kurz- und langärmelige Unterhemden in verschiedenen Materialstärken : von 130 über 185 bis 240 , das 240er kann man nur bei Minustemperaturen tragen  
Ich finde die Merinowolle klasse : stinkt nicht - und hält auch feucht (klatschnass wohl nicht ) noch warm !


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. November 2016)

Jo, ich habe auch nur noch Merino, außer bei den Hosen. Icebreaker, Smartwool, Ortovox, aber auch Decatlon. Unterwäsche, Trikots, Leggins, Socken und eine Jacke. Die aber nur, wenn es richtig kalt wird, so -10°C. Ansonsten habe ich eine ganz, ganz dünne Softshell von Maloja drüber. Aber trotzdem. Mir läuft schon nach kurzem in der Ebene die Soße und dann muss ich von Jacke auf dünne Windweste wechseln. Und die ist nach kurzer Zeit dann auch noch offen und ich bin trotzdem nassgeschwitzt. War aber bei den Plastikklamotten früher auch nicht anders.
Ich empfinde allerdings das Wollzeug, wenn es eine gute Qualität ist, im nassen Zustand nicht als kalt. Hatte mal von Feinkost-Albrecht Merino-Unterwäsche. Die war nass irgendwie nichts. Vielleicht weil der Stoff selbst nicht ganz so glatt war wie der von den Anderen.


----------



## Mausoline (14. November 2016)

Hochfahren - altes Odlounterhemd und nicht enges Langarm Polyshirt drüber
Runterfahren - mein altes flauschiges Merino auf nasses Odlo, dann dünnere Aldi Softshell drüber oder evtl. das Polyshirt noch dazwischen
die dünne Daunenjacke hatte ich für das Freiluftvesper auch eingepackt


----------



## mtbbee (14. November 2016)

vielleicht könnte die Umfrage angepasst/ergänzt werden: was ziehe ich im Winter an  ... die Wendung des Thread ist faszinierend 

Was ziehe ich im Winter an: nichts anderes als im Sommer, nur länger und mehr Lagen  .. jeder Körper ist anders, dem einen reichen dünne Handschuhe ich brauche dickere usw. und ich habe auch kein wirkliches Winterrad nur Winterbereifung  

Spannendes Thema ...

Für "Insider": ich habe mal http://www.dirtlej.de/ angerufen: die Nachfrage nach XXS oder XS ist nicht da aber im nächsten Jahr gibt's Damenhosen von denen und wer hätte es gedacht: in Pink   - ist leider kein Scherz


----------



## murmel04 (14. November 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Für "Insider": ich habe mal http://www.dirtlej.de/ angerufen: die Nachfrage nach XXS oder XS ist nicht da aber im nächsten Jahr gibt's Damenhosen von denen und wer hätte es gedacht: in Pink   - ist leider kein Scherz



War ja klar PINK, anscheinend die einzigste Farbe die Frau tragen mag


----------



## scylla (14. November 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Für "Insider": ich habe mal http://www.dirtlej.de/ angerufen: die Nachfrage nach XXS oder XS ist nicht da aber im nächsten Jahr gibt's Damenhosen von denen und wer hätte es gedacht: in Pink   - ist leider kein Scherz



...und hinterher behaupten sie, es sei bewiesen, dass es keine Nachfrage gibt, weil es niemand kauft. Eine selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung 

Naja, sollen sie machen. Ich freu mich dann am Ende über den günstigen Lagerräumungsverkauf, wenn die ganzen pinkfarbenen Sachen, die wie Blei in den Regalen liegen, weg müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (14. November 2016)

Also ich habe das gestern mal mit dem Merino Shirt probiert...

Zum Hochfahren: Unterhemd, kurzärmeliges PolyesterTrikot und darüber langarm Merino (alles in dünner Ausführung) - da drüber dann aber noch ne RadJacke (nix Membram oder so), weils doch arg kalt war.
Runter: RadJacke aus und wärmere, winddichte Primaloft Jacke an.

Ich hatte die ganze Zeit das Gefühl von naßer Haut. Das Merino Shirt war jedoch großteils trocken, lediglich unter den Achseln, in den Ellenbeugen und an den Handgelenken  war es nass. Da drunter war aber alles naß (Unterhemd und KurzarmShirt) und hat ziemlich gedampft, als ich das Merino ausgezogen habe (für die Rückfahrt dann umgezogen). Da hat also das Abführen ans Merinohemd ned funktioniert.

Heute bin ich mit Unterhemd - MerinoShirt - RadJacke (s.o.) + Windweste im Flachland gefahren (um das Trikot als Ursache auszuschließen). Unterhemd feucht, Merino Shirt relativ trocken. - Vielleicht weil das Merino Shirt ned so hochwertig ist (weiß auch ehrlich nicht, wieviel % Merino drin sind), oder zu weit geschnitten?

Aber wie's ausschaut habe ich noch viele Tage die Möglichkeit KlamottenKombinationen zu testen. Blöd ist nur, dass ich z.B. mit der heutigen Kombi etwas fröstel (spüre den kalten Fahrtwind) aber trotzdem schwitze 

Zum Thema rosa - finde ich an sich auch schrecklich, gibt so viele schöne Farben, ABER auf Bildern ist rosa/pink & Co nen genialer Kontrast zum Hintergrund. Und irgendwie gibst die oft im Ausverkauf noch in meiner Größe


----------



## scylla (14. November 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Also ich habe das gestern mal mit dem Merino Shirt probiert...
> 
> Zum Hochfahren: Unterhemd, kurzärmeliges PolyesterTrikot und darüber langarm Merino (alles in dünner Ausführung) - da drüber dann aber noch ne RadJacke (nix Membram oder so), weils doch arg kalt war.
> Runter: RadJacke aus und wärmere, winddichte Primaloft Jacke an.
> ...



Da sieht man mal, wie individuell das ganze doch wohl ist. Für dich funktioniert das wohl gar nicht, was für mich prima ist 
Aber ich befürchte, der Winter ist noch lang genug, dass du noch sehr viel rumprobieren kannst


----------



## trautsichnix (14. November 2016)

kauf dir ein gebrauchtes 26 Zoll Laufrad Fully ,bekommst du ein HighEnd  Teil fürn Apfel +Ei 








OK 26 ziger Feuer frei


----------



## trautsichnix (14. November 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Soll ich den Thread Titel in "Ladies - welche Klamotten für den Winter" umbenennen?
> 
> Aber viele interessante Infos
> 
> ...


----------



## Votec Tox (14. November 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ...
> Für "Insider": ich habe mal http://www.dirtlej.de/ angerufen: die Nachfrage nach XXS oder XS ist nicht da aber im nächsten Jahr gibt's Damenhosen von denen und wer hätte es gedacht: in Pink   - ist leider kein Scherz


Hast Du den mal anprobiert, die fallen sehr klein aus!
Ich habe den blauen Dirtlej in M und er paßt gut, eine kürzere Rückenlänge und eine schmalere Hose an der Hüfte wären für mich nicht geeignet, sonst trage ich bei Männerkleidung immer Gr. S (z.B. bei Norröna). Und bei Overalls ist eine ausreichende Rückenlänge wenn man im Sitzen fährt wirklich entscheidend.


----------



## lucie (14. November 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (14. November 2016)

trautsichnix schrieb:


> kauf dir ein gebrauchtes 26 Zoll Laufrad Fully ,bekommst du ein HighEnd  Teil fürn Apfel +Ei  OK 26 ziger Feuer frei




 Hä???


----------



## trautsichnix (14. November 2016)

kein 26 Zöller Biker hier.......aber dann


----------



## lucie (14. November 2016)

trautsichnix schrieb:


> kein 26 Zöller Biker hier.......aber dann



Sicher doch, aber was hat das mit den hier diskutierten Themen zu tun?


----------



## Aninaj (14. November 2016)

trautsichnix schrieb:


> kein 26 Zöller Biker hier.......aber dann



Nö, nur Bikerinnen


----------



## Schwimmer (15. November 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Nö, nur Bikerinnen



Inklusion, heißt das Zauberwort ...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. November 2016)

Ladies Only ist aber exklusiv


----------

